# Stihl Backpack Blower for Snow Removal



## Mikey306 (Dec 24, 2017)

Anyone else using backpack blowers for snow removal ? 
My stihl br600 works awesome with the light fluffy snow! well see once it gets wet and more heavier tho.
I made a clip of me using it if you want to check it out


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Used them for years to clean switched and points on the railroad. Work Great on the lighter snow for sure. All of the auto dealers up here use them to blow off the fleet


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

They’re good up to aboot 5-6” of fluff, great on decks and stairs if they’re not tracked


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Untracked couple inches they work.. anything wet and frozen to ground and leave em home


----------



## Mikey306 (Dec 24, 2017)

To bad it wasn't always this easy lol


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Mikey306 said:


> To bad it wasn't always this easy lol


Rarely is in jerzy


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Used one last week,2" of fluffy dry snow.Probably be a couple years before we can use again. Usually get wet, heavy snow here on coast.Maybe a high hp walk behind!


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

I use mine all the time on fluffy stuff.


----------



## Mikey306 (Dec 24, 2017)

Such a handy tool. Back in fall i was raking yards by hand and came across this blower at a auction for 200 canadian. There regular 6-700 In my city. It was a gamble because the pull cord was broken but I had faith in the stihl. So I youtubed how to fixed it and wala fired right up! Such a time and back saver with the leaves and snow!


----------



## Mikey306 (Dec 24, 2017)

the Stihl br600 also has a winter mode just in case you guys didn't no.


----------



## Goodnyou (Mar 20, 2015)

Only get to use it once or so a year . Makes for a short day . Had two new guys salt walkways so heavy last year that I had to use it to get it off


----------



## Mikey306 (Dec 24, 2017)

Goodnyou said:


> Only get to use it once or so a year . Makes for a short day . Had two new guys salt walkways so heavy last year that I had to use it to get it off


Holy lol


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I bought new echo backpack blowers. Last winter I got a letter from echo not to use them below 32 degrees! They both needed to be returned to the dealer for a cold weather upgrade and that the units were not designed for snow removal operations.


----------



## Mikey306 (Dec 24, 2017)

Makes sense, I didnt even no there was a winter/summer mode. Luckily i was watching some videos on the blower after I bought it. Right now it is -28c here with the windshield its probably around -35ish. (-13f - -30f)


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Winter upgrade was new fuel lines and some rubber blocks


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

fireside said:


> I bought new echo backpack blowers. Last winter I got a letter from echo not to use them below 32 degrees! They both needed to be returned to the dealer for a cold weather upgrade and that the units were not designed for snow removal operations.


 I have PB-770H's that are aboot 4yrs old and never got a letter aboot cold weather use. I've been using them down to -15, -20* for years without any problems. I do let them warm up a little longed in the winter to heat up the cylinder so the piston doesn't cold seize.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

That's what I have both bought august of last year.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

fireside said:


> That's what I have both bought august of last year.


They're great blowers, light, good power and decent fuel capacity. I run VP SEF fuel in all my 2 stroke engines, no problem with fuels line or grommets drying/cracking, plugs are clean along with spark arrestors.


----------



## Mikey306 (Dec 24, 2017)

Do you just use VP SEF Or Do you mix it with oil to ? I just use premium gas and mix the stihl oil with it.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mikey306 said:


> Do you just use VP SEF Or Do you mix it with oil to ? I just use premium gas and mix the stihl oil with it.


I use VP SEF which comes pre mixed

https://vpracingfuels.com/product/2-cycle-501/


----------



## Mikey306 (Dec 24, 2017)

Now thats some premium stuff lol


----------



## Mikey306 (Dec 24, 2017)

It rained here last night! in the middle of winter!! So i took my skates out and went for a cruise around the block! only in canada!


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Mikey306 said:


> It rained here last night! in the middle of winter!! So i took my skates out and went for a cruise around the block! only in canada!


Where are you located


----------



## Mikey306 (Dec 24, 2017)

On a Call said:


> Where are you located


Regina, Saskatchewan, Canada


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

10 4 
Nice area !
Been close to there a few years back...Hudson Bay 
Cool video of you skating...need to start a game of hockey


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Mikey306 said:


> Regina, Saskatchewan, Canada


10 4 
Nice area !
Been close to there a few years back...Hudson Bay 
Cool video of you skating...need to start a game of hockey


----------



## Mikey306 (Dec 24, 2017)

On a Call said:


> 10 4
> Nice area !
> Been close to there a few years back...Hudson Bay
> Cool video of you skating...need to start a game of hockey


Lmao yeah would be be a sweet site! Shinny right on the front street haha


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Did you catch much of this warm up ? So as to melt off that ice ?


----------



## Mikey306 (Dec 24, 2017)

On a Call said:


> Did you catch much of this warm up ? So as to melt off that ice ?


Im just warming up waiting for people to join me out there lol


----------

